# The Ten Craziest Parking Tickets of All Time



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Not actually a joke but these tickets were all unreal!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think this country is becoming one big joke :evil:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

The traffic wardens who issue such tickets should be sacked :evil:

If I did something as obviously daft as that, I'd be given my marching orders.

Moley


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sad but true :?


----------

